# Off the shelf go-to beers



## Mall (18/9/16)

Hi all, interested in what you buy when you need variety...

My choices:
- Sierra Nevada PA
- Brooklyn Lager
- Anchor Steam
- Red Trolley Ale

All exy but given the savings from brewing your own, well worth it.


----------



## Kingy (18/9/16)

I like coopers pale and dark ale $45 a carton. Good session beers. Also yenda pale ale when it's under $50 is good to. I can't justify paying anymore for a carton when I can brew it for much less. I'd rather drink my beer than buy beer. I only buy beer when I'm going to a party and I want to take disposable bottles otherwise I take my own. I'm lucky to buy a carton every few months as I'm self sufficient. But I do call in to some bottlos and get 2 or 3 beer tester tasters quite regularly.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (18/9/16)

Gage Roads Atomic Pale Ale. Under $50 at dans and that seems like good value to me for a couch quaffer, never been a huge fan of coopers pale. Still new to home brewing but the plan is not have to buy commerci beer at all!


----------



## Flash_DG (18/9/16)

OeTTINGER PILS otherwise a 6 pack of something not owned by Coles Woolies or some other big brand trying to pass off their brands as craftbeer.


----------



## yurgy (18/9/16)

rodenbach vintage/ schlenkerla rauchbier /schofferhoffer hef/chimay blue/camping beer is aldi st ettienne


----------



## SBOB (18/9/16)

I have two types of beer purchases
- cheap, like the $10/$12 6pack deals (Squires, Fat Yak etc). Acceptable cheap stuff generally
- expensive and one off randoms, predominantly ones I havent tried before from Warners at the Bay. Often more like $10/$12 for 2 (or more)

anything in the middle I cant justify compared to DIY


----------



## Adr_0 (18/9/16)

Kostritzer.


----------



## lost at sea (18/9/16)

coopers pale or dark when camping or away from home...


----------



## Benn (18/9/16)

Used to be Furphys but I swear they're different to when they first came out. Don't like them as much anymore.
Mountain Goat steam & Pale ale seems to be tickling my 'go to' fancy atm.


----------



## Mardoo (18/9/16)

A lot of folks crap on it, but I like the Two Birds Sunset Ale as a cheapish go-to. Holgate's Road Trip IPA is another good one.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/9/16)

Flash_DG said:


> OeTTINGER PILS otherwise a 6 pack of something not owned by Coles Woolies or some other big brand trying to pass off their brands as craftbeer.


Me too. Although always second best to home brew.
Added:
Australian Brewers Pale Ale all Galaxy hops I think. (Thin green cans in a 4 pack)
White Rabbit Dark Ale
Coopers are always acceptable


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (18/9/16)

Anyone tried Sydney Brewery Pyrmont Rye IPA? I think it's exclusive to dan murphys, internet order only. Had read pretty decent reviews on another forum and tried to order a few times as they were offering free shipping but the payment screen kept timing out so I got the shits and gave up.


----------



## DJR (18/9/16)

anything for cheap at dan's i haven't tried before.

I've been enjoying Fixation IPA lately though


----------



## peteru (19/9/16)

Cooper's Sparkling Ale is my safety blanket beer when choice is limited.


----------



## Seaquebrew (19/9/16)

Guinness cans at the moment 

Likely to change as the weather warms

Cheers


----------



## good4whatAlesU (19/9/16)

Anything Monteiths just lately. I like their Pale Ale and their Black.


----------



## SBOB (19/9/16)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Anyone tried Sydney Brewery Pyrmont Rye IPA? I think it's exclusive to dan murphys, internet order only. Had read pretty decent reviews on another forum and tried to order a few times as they were offering free shipping but the payment screen kept timing out so I got the shits and gave up.


They were at warners at the Bay bottleshop on Friday and I gave it a try.. 
Was pretty good and at $14/4 pack it's pretty cheap


----------



## good4whatAlesU (19/9/16)

3.50 a stubby, taking into account brewing, excise, bottling, labelling, packaging, distribution plus retailers margin is about where it's at. The big boys can do it for less by sheer volume.


----------



## Cosh (19/9/16)

Kostrizer, Zywiec Porter, Pilsner Urquell, Trumer Pils, Pirate Life IPA.


----------



## RobW (19/9/16)

Adnams Broadside


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/9/16)

I like all the Cricketers Arms beers for reasonably priced commercial. The Lager, Summer ale and PA are all pretty good beers and consistent. The PA come in 10 can sleeves and can be had for around $20 on special. Coopers Best Extra Stout for a dark beer.
Also plus 1 for the Atomic PA. Not a Gauge Roads fan but that is a decent beer.


----------



## Reman (19/9/16)

Modus Former Tenant, Panhead Johnny Octane, Rodenbach, Shenanigans Flight Path, various sour beers (last was 8 wired feijoa)

If I'm not drinking my own it better be quality!


----------



## mtb (19/9/16)

Saw a new release from Gage Roads at BWS lately, Break Water Australian Pale Ale. Not bad.


----------



## Lodan (19/9/16)

For me it's Coopers - their beers taste nice AND are Family/Australian owned. Sturdy longnecks are a bonus


----------



## manticle (19/9/16)

When I purchase from bottle shops, it's mostly Oettinger, LC pale, coopers stout and mountain goat pale.

Pretty limited at my local but produce enough to keep me going mostly and get a sixer of unknown, mostly delicious fancy stuff from international beer collector monthly so don't tend to buy these super often.


----------



## tugger (20/9/16)

I am a bit of a fan of white rabbit dark ale.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (20/9/16)

Little off topic sorry but Gage Roads is trying to buy back Woolworths 25% share in the business. Hopefully it doesn't result in a loss of distribution and increase in price of their beers.


----------



## find_another_slave (5/10/16)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Anyone tried Sydney Brewery Pyrmont Rye IPA? I think it's exclusive to dan murphys, internet order only. Had read pretty decent reviews on another forum and tried to order a few times as they were offering free shipping but the payment screen kept timing out so I got the shits and gave up.


Love it, Cutty Cellars has this for $59.99/case (Actually all of the Sydney Brewery stuff at this price - but why buy the others? :blink: )
The more astute among you will notice that 4x6 packs is cheaper than a case (ok, JUST), but 2x2x6packs in my maths works out to $50...
Assuming one can't buy 4 6 packs of the same thing for $50, but if they mean that, they should say that..


----------



## find_another_slave (5/10/16)

And watching keenly for the opportunity to get into the Double IPA being released shortly...


----------



## earle (5/10/16)

These come in 4-packs so the "six" pack buy is where the error is, not the maths.



find_another_slave said:


> Love it, Cutty Cellars has this for $59.99/case (Actually all of the Sydney Brewery stuff at this price - but why buy the others? :blink: )
> The more astute among you will notice that 4x6 packs is cheaper than a case (ok, JUST), but 2x2x6packs in my maths works out to $50...
> Assuming one can't buy 4 6 packs of the same thing for $50, but if they mean that, they should say that..


----------



## mosto (5/10/16)

Depends what's on sale / available. If going to Dan's usually LC Pale (if on sale), or whatever's cheapest out of Squire's GA, Hop Thief or Porter. If I'm out completely and not going to Orange (my nearest DM's) I'll duck over to Molong to an independent supermarket for Badland's Pale Ale (local micro) or Cooper's Sparkling. If I'm really stuck I'll get Toohey's Old from the local pub.


----------



## Vini2ton (5/10/16)

Boddingtons 4-pack for $12 from my little local LG. Bargain.


----------



## breakbeer (5/10/16)

For me it's the best of what's on offer, usually from a Woolies owned shop coz I pass so many of them on my way home. So it's usually:

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
4 Pines Pale Ale
Hop Thief


----------



## JB (5/10/16)

breakbeer said:


> 4 Pines Pale Ale


Gday Pres, mate 4p is good, but why dont you swing by Harvest Cellars just out of Belgrave, that place is a freakin gold mine. HBB.


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/10/16)

I also enjoy the gage road atomic p.a. 
Coopers stout and adnams ghost ship cans.


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/10/16)

Usually Pilsner Urquell, Budejovicky Budvar, or a pale ale of some type. In the cooler months I lean more towards the amber ales.


----------



## Schooner_downunder (5/10/16)

Go to is Coopers Sparkling or Stout long neck, otherwise tend to try one off's on occasion


----------



## bullsneck (5/10/16)

Kozel. $20 for a sixer of 500s. Too good to pass up.


----------



## Paleman (11/10/16)

Coopers.....stout, sparkling, pale.


----------



## rude (12/10/16)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Little off topic sorry but Gage Roads is trying to buy back Woolworths 25% share in the business. Hopefully it doesn't result in a loss of distribution and increase in price of their beers.


Mate lets hope because Woolies is holding them back


----------



## Bribie G (12/10/16)

Aldi Sainte Etienne lager, $29 a slab.

Typical North Euro lager in the same family as Belgian / Dutch with a lovely upfront hop snatch. Made by the biggest independent in Northern France.

Oettinger isn't too bad but a bit thin, more like Germany's VB.


----------



## Bridges (13/10/16)

Oettinger isn't awful, not that it's great. I have taken their cans camping. I'd like to try a few more of their beers though.


----------



## Rocker1986 (13/10/16)

I filled a keg with Oettinger cans once just to buy some more time to ferment more of my own beers to fill kegs with. It went alright, and by the end of the keg there was sludge in it that I can only figure was yeast.


----------



## pist (16/10/16)

Basically any of the nail brewing core range. Their red ale and stout is bloody brilliant, dunn brown, golden ale and nail ale is also quite good. Fall back is coopers


----------



## bkmad (16/10/16)

I've been picking up the occasional 4 pack of Adnams Ghost Ship pale ale. 4 pints for $14 at dans isn't bad and its a nice drop.


----------



## pablo_h (2/12/16)

I've been in the poor house or too busy to brew myself for over 6 years.
Years previous to that I could go to a sail and anchor pub (The queens in highgate), Bobby dazzlers for coopers on tap, also a Nail when there brewing there, then Little creatures when they where the hot new thing, then Feral when they were new. But then there was a long drought with nothing but oettinger or goon to drink.
I think it was Nev that got me into drinking oettinger.
Funny as hell moment when my SIL married a German guy and he went WTH, it's our cheapest/worst type beer, like $17 a carton over there and was suprised to even see it over here, let alone anyone drinking it.


----------



## Stouter (2/12/16)

Coopers Stout, big brown bottles. Second isle at the back, middle glass door fridge, third shelf, right side of the fridge. If that's empty then the cool room is a sure.


----------



## mattymcfatty (2/12/16)

bkmad said:


> I've been picking up the occasional 4 pack of Adnams Ghost Ship pale ale. 4 pints for $14 at dans isn't bad and its a nice drop.


$10 four packs for D. Murphys members atm.

Twofiddy a pint? Yes please.


----------



## Feldon (3/12/16)

Temple's Anytime Ale is what I reach for, when I can find it.

Originally released as Anytime IPA, its bold and brassy, and the big brother (at 4.8 ABV, I think) to the brewery's more popular mid-strength 'Bicycle Ale'.

Made here in Melbourne but hard to find in bottle shops.


----------



## Leyther (3/12/16)

Little Creatures Pale, still an all time favourite, I'll go Fat Yak if I'm feeling strapped for cash but Little creatures is a different league.

If I'm pushing the boat out, then Pirate Life IPA or even better their double IPA, just picked up some Exit IPA, a fantastic drop too.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (3/12/16)

Visited 4 pines brewery in Manly the other day while in Sydney on holiday. Sign up at the bar saying any case of their core range for $60. Not bad considering Dan Murphys sell their stout and hefe at $80 a carton. Should have got a case of their amber ale, pretty nice drop.


----------



## Aussie Mick (4/12/16)

I used to buy Oettinger, until a German backpacker I had befriended refused to drink it.

He said the homeless people in Germany drink the stuff. I somehow can't enjoy it the same now.


----------



## stewy (4/12/16)

It's still far better than any mass swill we produce in Australia. 

The German homeless would ******* hate Australia and probably end up drinking tea


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

^^^ :lol:


----------

